# FNRttC pre-ride: London/Bristol to Cardiff, May 20th 2011



## frank9755 (8 May 2011)

_I posted this in the main thread a few days ago but thought I should copy it into a separate one as it got rather buried under the main discussion_

I've mapped a route for those planning to join for the ride out from London to Cardiff (NB this is the correct one - the one in the original post was wrong)

'Teef and I will be meeting by the pond at Harefield at 9:00.

Elevenses and meet-up with the Esher / Staines contingent at Wallingford (venue tba - anyone know a nice cafe?)

Lunch somewhere in the vicinity of Swindon. 

High tea and meet the Bristol contingent at the services just before the Severn Bridge around 6pm

Dinner - needs a bit of thought given evening rugby match in Cardiff (anyone have any recommendations?)

Meet up with others at Millenium Hall from 11:30pm

I am pretty familiar with the eastern and western ends of the ride but have only ridden a few bits between Didcot and Wootton Bassett - but it looks fairly straightforward on the map with crossing Swindon appearing to be the only possible complication. Having done the western end recently, I've changed from my original plan, which involved some lanes sections, to a less hilly route which mainly uses some pleasant A and B roads. It's about 2 miles longer than the original one with 1,000 feet less climbing.

So far I have:
Aperitif
Flying Dodo
Me
Mistral (Wallingford)
User482 (Bristol)
DavyW (possible)
Big Martin (possible)

Mick / Davy - is Wallingford a good place to meet? Not sure which way you would be coming, but we could come a bit further south if you had a better / earlier meeting suggestion.


----------



## martint235 (8 May 2011)

Sorry but I'm going to pull out of this. It does sound a fantastic ride though, have a great time!


----------



## iZaP (9 May 2011)

I'm not doing the fnrttc, but I would be quite interested to cycle to cardiff OR bristol, because train tickets out to london from cardiff are a bit expensive.


----------



## gbs (9 May 2011)

This distance is way beyond my previous experience. So I will lurk with the intent of joining X at Staines and bailing out at Swindon or thereabouts - unless of course anyone feels that is not pukka.


----------



## Aperitif (9 May 2011)

Staines? Urgh. "Lower Windsor" - please!  Morning Geoffrey.


----------



## PpPete (9 May 2011)

I've got a cheap train ticket from Southampton to Cardiff.... but no bike reservation. I was just going to take the chance of not getting on, but depending on the weather, I'm just beginning to ponder riding and joining you at the Severn Bridge services....unless you can know of a more salubrious watering hole in the environs of Chipping Sodbury?


----------



## frank9755 (9 May 2011)

iZaP said:


> I'm not doing the fnrttc, but I would be quite interested to cycle to cardiff OR bristol, because train tickets out to london from cardiff are a bit expensive.



Do join us if you like! Would you get a train back, or ride back from, say, Bristol (or Malmesbury)...? If the latter I can suggest an interesting return route.


----------



## frank9755 (9 May 2011)

gbs said:


> This distance is way beyond my previous experience. So I will lurk with the intent of joining X at Staines and bailing out at Swindon or thereabouts - unless of course anyone feels that is not pukka.



Sounds fine to me! DavyWalnuts, if he comes, will be starting from Staines.


----------



## frank9755 (9 May 2011)

PpPete said:


> I've got a cheap train ticket from Southampton to Cardiff.... but no bike reservation. I was just going to take the chance of not getting on, but depending on the weather, I'm just beginning to ponder riding and joining you at the Severn Bridge services....unless you can know of a more salubrious watering hole in the environs of Chipping Sodbury?




Hi Pete,

We'll be going through Chipping Sodbury on the main road so could meet there but I don't know the place so can't suggest anywhere. 

We're due to meet User482 at the services and stop for a coffee there so that might be the best plan. It has the benefit of being very easy to find! However, if Steve - or anyone else more local - does know somewhere better we could change.


----------



## theclaud (9 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Dinner - needs a bit of thought given evening rugby match in Cardiff (anyone have any recommendations?)



Keep well out of the centre, I reckon. St Mary Street will be carnage. If I were you I'd get down to the Bay - although a lot of the restaurants there will be uninspiring chains, it's quite a nice vibe as a whole and there are places where it will be easy to keep an eye on your bikes. Anyway, I've a soft spot for PizzaExpress...

I do know somewhere else that serves a wide range of real ales and continental beers, but there's no way I'm directing you there before the ride, or it'll be the last we see of you all...


----------



## Aperitif (9 May 2011)

Frank will steel himself...


----------



## User482 (9 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> We'll be going through Chipping Sodbury on the main road so could meet there but I don't know the place so can't suggest anywhere.
> 
> ...



There's not much around there unfortunately... 

(edit)
but I did find this pub: http://www.boarsheadpub.co.uk/

Not been there, but it looks nice, and is close to the bridge.


----------



## frank9755 (9 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> Keep well out of the centre, I reckon. St Mary Street will be carnage. If I were you I'd get down to the Bay - although a lot of the restaurants there will be uninspiring chains, it's quite a nice vibe as a whole and there are places where it will be easy to keep an eye on your bikes. Anyway, I've a soft spot for PizzaExpress...
> 
> I do know somewhere else that serves a wide range of real ales and continental beers, but there's no way I'm directing you there before the ride, or it'll be the last we see of you all...




Thanks Claud,

I wanted to have a look at the Bay area as I didn't get to see it the other week so that is a good suggestion. 

Very wise of you to recommend that I keep 'Teef out of that den of temptation - we know what he's like...!

Will you be joining us for a pizza?


----------



## theclaud (9 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Thanks Claud,
> 
> I wanted to have a look at the Bay area as I didn't get to see it the other week so that is a good suggestion.
> 
> ...



Depends on the timing. I'm running a van full of bikes up so need to allow for people picking them up, and finding somewhere to leave the van if I don't have a volunteer to whisk it back to Swansea...


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Staines? Urgh. "Lower Windsor" - please!  Morning Geoffrey.



You posh git teef... Would that Lower Windsor also include Runnymede?? 

Anyhow, as Frank and Dell know, I wont be do this night ride, however, in reading this thread I am keen on following this ride out then back, at some stage.. I see a fee others are too, so am open to suggestions...


----------



## theclaud (9 May 2011)

BTW Frank - do you thinkthis thread title might be a bit confusing to anyone looking here to find out about the FNRttC? It makes it look like there's another one, rather than simply an insane offshoot of the Cardiff-Swansea.


----------



## Aperitif (9 May 2011)

Yeh Frank, are you sure you know the way to Swan Hosé? Cor! Talk about misleading people Frank. Next thing, you'll be asking everyone to bring a buff on your FNRttheClaud.

I'm wondering who to trust with my body now... you, or Dr Beeching's leftovers. Tsk.








 (Down time - I'm bored  )


----------



## frank9755 (9 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> BTW Frank - do you thinkthis thread title might be a bit confusing to anyone looking here to find out about the FNRttC? It makes it look like there's another one, rather than simply an insane offshoot of the Cardiff-Swansea.



OK, I'll change it. 

Bossy...


----------



## theclaud (9 May 2011)

The FMRttFNRttC?


----------



## frank9755 (9 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Yeh Frank, are you sure you know the way to Swan Hosé? Cor! Talk about misleading people Frank. Next thing, you'll be asking everyone to bring a buff on your FNRttheClaud.
> 
> I'm wondering who to trust with my body now... you, or Dr Beeching's leftovers. Tsk.
> 
> ...



'Teef - I don't know what you've had for lunch but it must have been good stuff!


----------



## mistral (9 May 2011)

OK, I did a bit of a swift ride out on Sunday morning to check out a route to Wallingford, went via Ascot & Twyford. I'm now definitely up for this challenge.


I could potentially go through Stains and then via Marlow & Christmas Common, if anyone else is going that way?

What time will the three amigos be in Wallingford?


----------



## Aperitif (9 May 2011)

mistral said:


> OK, I did a bit of a swift ride out on Sunday morning to check out a route to Wallingford, went via Ascot & Twyford. I'm now definitely up for this challenge.
> 
> 
> I could potentially go through Stains and then via Marlow & Christmas Common, if anyone else is going that way?
> ...



To be Frank - I don't know. Best ask the driver!


----------



## frank9755 (9 May 2011)

mistral said:


> OK, I did a bit of a swift ride out on Sunday morning to check out a route to Wallingford, went via Ascot & Twyford. I'm now definitely up for this challenge.
> 
> 
> I could potentially go through Stains and then via Marlow & Christmas Common, if anyone else is going that way?
> ...




Sounds good.
Wallingford is about 33 miles from Harefield so I am expecting us to be there around 11:00 - 11:15. 
But we'll be going via Christmas Common, and could easily tweak to get to Marlow at around 10:15. I know a nice little cafe in Marlow where we could meet.


----------



## Aperitif (9 May 2011)

Is the food OK there - we don't need a case of Marlow Bottom to contend with?


----------



## iZaP (9 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Do join us if you like! Would you get a train back, or ride back from, say, Bristol (or Malmesbury)...? If the latter I can suggest an interesting return route.



Well..my favourable option would be to get the train back from Bristol or Swindon (v. cheap tickets to london from there).

I wish I could cycle back...but without another person or a GPS, I doubt I'd make it, I would get definitely get lost.


----------



## frank9755 (9 May 2011)

iZaP said:


> Well..my favourable option would be to get the train back from Bristol or Swindon (v. cheap tickets to london from there).
> 
> I wish I could cycle back...but without another person or a GPS, I doubt I'd make it, I would get definitely get lost.



OK, sounds like a good plan!
I was expecting us to be at Swindon by around 1, and then get lunch. We would definitely be at Bristol by 6 - maybe earlier - depending on how long we take for lunch / tea.
You could meet me in Ealing. I'll be leaving at about 8 to head up to Harefield - or you might be better to meet up with Mistral - who will be coming from Esher to Marlow


----------



## dellzeqq (9 May 2011)

iZaP said:


> Well..my favourable option would be to get the train back from Bristol or Swindon (v. cheap tickets to london from there).
> 
> I wish I could cycle back...but without another person or a GPS, I doubt I'd make it, I would get definitely get lost.


A4. Perfectly do-able


----------



## frank9755 (10 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> A4. Perfectly do-able



That's true.

Also, you may have a riding companion for a loop from London - Davy was thinking about similar if he could make it...


----------



## frank9755 (12 May 2011)

OK - revised route is here. 

Sorry, the route has a couple of weird detours on it which need to be ignored. I got sick of re-drawing it as there doesn't seem to be a command in BikeHike for 'please stop taking me up every little cycle track; I want to stay on the ****ing road!' And RidewithGPS, which does have that command (although it calls it something different) does not believe that you can cycle over the Severn bridge. 

Meet at:
- Harefield Pond at 9:00am or 
- Cafe in the Park, Marlow at around 10:30am or
- Services before the Severn Bridge 6-7:00pm

Anyone got any particular ideas for lunch around Swindon, or shall we just play it by ear?

We can stop for tea in Malmesbury - there are a couple of decent cafes - depending on how we are doing for time. 

Dinner in Cardiff - probably down by the Bay, maybe Pizza (thought: maybe we need to book somewhere cos of rugby match...) around 9:30pm


----------



## gbs (12 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> O And RidewithGPS, which does have that command (although it calls it something different) does not believe that you can cycle over the Severn bridge.
> 
> Meet at:
> - Harefield Pond at 9:00am or
> ...



In ridewithgps. there is a "draw lines" option.

I will am at the Marlow rendezvous. Can any one beat Apero to the punch with Philip Marlowe pun! Let's wexchange mobile numbers via PMs


----------



## frank9755 (12 May 2011)

gbs said:


> In ridewithgps. there is a "draw lines" option.



That's the one!
Sent you PM


----------



## Aperitif (12 May 2011)

Marlow would indeed provide a fillip... "Bringing sustainable dining to the heart of your community"


----------



## frank9755 (12 May 2011)

Looking at the bottom right hand corner I, thought you might be thinking of making a bid for Freedom there, 'Teef - but they don't serve until 11...


----------



## Flying Dodo (12 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> OK - revised route is here.
> 
> Sorry, the route has a couple of weird detours on it which need to be ignored.



That explains why the mileage seems to have gone up a lot! I can sort it out anyway, once it's on my GPS, so well done for planning it all. I've gone *up* Christmas Common from Watlington umpteen times, but never down it before, so looking forward to this.

Assuming it's not torrential rain/Force 10 headwind, I'll be at Harefield for 9.


----------



## Aperitif (12 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Looking at the bottom right hand corner I, thought you might be thinking of making a bid for Freedom there, 'Teef - but they don't serve until 11...



Your route is so wavy, I thought you might have been 'liberated' yourself at 05:00 this morning, or whatever time it was!


----------



## frank9755 (12 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> That explains why the mileage seems to have gone up a lot! I can sort it out anyway, once it's on my GPS, so well done for planning it all. I've gone *up* Christmas Common from Watlington umpteen times, but never down it before, so looking forward to this.
> 
> Assuming it's not torrential rain/Force 10 headwind, I'll be at Harefield for 9.



Excellent!

Christmas Common down to Watlington is fun! 

The total climbing has gone down a bit though - as I straightened out a few of the kinks. Part of the reason the distance is longer is that I've routed it down to finish at the Bay, as per Claudine's advice on where to find somewhere to eat.

As I said earlier, I've gone for a flattish route as on a long ride people will be getting tired. There are more scenic ways through the Cotswolds and we could have done lanes on the Welsh side (but the A48 is a very pleasant rolling ride). However there are still a couple of highlights, in particular:
- Welders Lane after Chalfont St Peter
- View across the Thames from above Marlow and the zig-zag descent into the town which follows.
- Descent from Christmas Common
- Another zig-zag descent from the Cotswolds into Chipping Sodbury with fast road following - so 20mph for quite a while 
- Descent from the top of the Severn bridge into Wales


----------



## frank9755 (12 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Your route is so wavy, I thought you might have been 'liberated' yourself at 05:00 this morning, or whatever time it was!



The Bourne End / Cookham / Marlow section is indeed a gratuitous wave - we could go along the flat A road on the other side of the river, but the view is worth it, and if we are going to be stopping at a cafe afterwards I thought it was a good point for a little climb! 

The other fun way into Marlow that I did consider is from the north via the A404 from the M40 roundabout.




It's a dual carriageway but it's a very fast downhill section. It's used as the start of time trials and I've hit 40mph going down there, while some people go quite a bit faster. But not everyone likes that sort of thing...


----------



## Aperitif (12 May 2011)

Frank - only teasing... it looks a nice one. Bike, bimble and a beer - as prescribed. Although if I taek the blue bike I could just about mangle 'Veneto, vistas and vins.' 


Or, with Adam, maybe 'Planets, panoramas and pi... ' oh perhaps not.


----------



## mistral (12 May 2011)

My preference, if it's OK with everyone, is still to meet you at Wallingford?

Marlow is a bit of a detour for me (and you, surely?), it will also add some extra miles, I need to look after my young legs as they take a little time to warm up. We can discuss details further - on the way to Brighton tomorrow.

And thanks Frank for the route planning, looks great.


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 May 2011)

Ive requested friday off work, which should be fine. 

Am not sure yet about who is doing the half way'ish and back part yet or where am meeting the frank peleton, but I guess you lot will discuss it all shortly..


----------



## Flying Dodo (12 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Or, with Adam, maybe 'Planets, panoramas and pi... ' oh perhaps not.




I may be on the Specialized Sequoia instead. So you'll have to think of another line of puns.


----------



## Aperitif (12 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> I may be on the Specialized Sequoia instead. So you'll have to think of another line of puns.



"Tree, three and tea" - at least until the part-timers fall in.

I presume this is your pub bike, Adam?


----------



## Flying Dodo (12 May 2011)

Certainly not. It's my spare.


----------



## frank9755 (12 May 2011)

mistral said:


> My preference, if it's OK with everyone, is still to meet you at Wallingford?
> 
> Marlow is a bit of a detour for me (and you, surely?), it will also add some extra miles, I need to look after my young legs as they take a little time to warm up. We can discuss details further - on the way to Brighton tomorrow.
> 
> And thanks Frank for the route planning, looks great.



OK - Sorry, I thought you said that you would be coming via Marlow. It's not a major detour for us - just means crossing the M40 a bit sooner but its a nicer ride. 

But certainly we can meet at Wallingford and have cafe stop there (anyone know a good place to meet?) 

Davy, Geoffrey (and Arnold Izap if still a possible) - what works best for you - Wallingford or Marlow? 
Is there a sensible place for the Southern contingent to meet up beforehand?


----------



## theclaud (13 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Is there a sensible place for the Southern contingent to meet up beforehand?



It's a bit late to bring "sensible" into this caper, isn't it?


----------



## gbs (13 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Davy, Geoffrey (and Arnold Izap if still a possible) - what works best for you - Wallingford or Marlow?
> Is there a sensible place for the Southern contingent to meet up beforehand?



Staines works well for me.

As for Wallingford v Marlow - I sit on the fence given that I wil bail out before Bristol so the Marlow detour will shorten my return leg.


----------



## frank9755 (13 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> It's a bit late to bring "sensible" into this caper, isn't it?


For calibration purposes, remember this is coming from someone who won't go camping in case she gets her hair wet...!


----------



## Andrij (13 May 2011)

What a relief! I didn't see* this thread until after I bought my ticket to Caerdydd. Otherwise I might have done something rather silly.

*Been a bad boy - haven't read any threads on CC for at least the last three weeks.


----------



## Flying Dodo (13 May 2011)

That's no excuse. I bought (very cheap) train tickets back in February, but I'm cycling. G'wan.......


----------



## mistral (13 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> *That's no excuse.* I bought (very cheap) train tickets back in February, but I'm cycling. G'wan.......



It is an excuse, just a poor one. 

I also have a ticket, and will bring it along in the knowledge that I won't use it. But it's there should I feel the need to hang around in some one horse town in the middle of the west country for hours on end waiting for the 21 something from Paddington ... 

It would be good to see you on the ride, give it some thought, it's the only sensible option, I think you know that.


----------



## Aperitif (13 May 2011)

Andrij said:


> What a relief! I didn't see* this thread until after I bought my ticket to Caerdydd. Otherwise I might have done something rather silly.
> 
> *Been a bad boy - haven't read any threads on CC for at least the last three weeks.



And remember, Andrij - Sandals is a Carribean resort, not footwear, except on yacf.  Everyone riding has a ticket, which can easily be converted into a Badge of Honour.


----------



## Andrij (13 May 2011)

So all I would need to do is
1) convince my boss to give me the day off work - with only 1 week's notice (if I ask today)
2) leave my flat in time to ride the 50km to Harefield for a 09:00 arrival (06:30 departure?)
3) cycle another 230km to Cardiff (further than I've cycled in one 24hr period since DunRun2010
4) then manage to ride all night to Swansea
5) and not be mistaken for a certain fearless leader after breakfast the next morning.

If one of you can recover my Ribble by next Wednesday I'll do it. But in my current state of 'fitness' and on the heavy bike - no way. Don't think the idea itself is bonkers, but there's no way I'd manage. Perhaps next time.


----------



## mistral (13 May 2011)

Andrij said:


> So all I would need to do is
> 1) convince my boss to give me the day off work - with only 1 week's notice (if I ask today)
> 2) leave my flat in time to ride the 50km to Harefield for a 09:00 arrival (06:30 departure?)
> 3) cycle another 230km to Cardiff (further than I've cycled in one 24hr period since DunRun2010
> ...



All good reasons (not excuses)

Shame though as it would have been good to have had your company


----------



## frank9755 (13 May 2011)

Probably just a bit far, Andrij, given you're starting a bit further east and loss of faster bike. But it is quite a tantalizing distance, if you're used to long distance cycling. Quite a stretch but there's plenty of time, its not too hilly, decent roads and best of all, something really good to aim for - meeting the big group for a gentle warm down to swansea!

One other bit of good news: I'm in chepstow now and its still light. I thought we'd have to do the last bit in the dark but it looks as if we've a good chance of reaching carfiff at dusk.


----------



## Andrij (13 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Probably just a bit far, Andrij, given you're starting a bit further east and loss of faster bike. But it is quite a tantalizing distance, if you're used to long distance cycling. Quite a stretch but there's plenty of time, its not too hilly, decent roads and best of all, something really good to aim for - meeting the big group for a gentle warm down to swansea!
> 
> One other bit of good news: I'm in chepstow now and its still light. I thought we'd have to do the last bit in the dark but it looks as if we've a good chance of reaching carfiff at dusk.



I've ridden out to Bristol from here (mostly along the A4) and did it on the heavy bike, too (it being the only bike I had). That worked out to 200km. But the big difference was that I got a full night's sleep before doing 100km the next day, rather than continuing on.

Hope to manage a few other silly rides this year, such as Adam's to Dover.


----------



## iZaP (14 May 2011)

Oh my....

I just noticed that this ride is on FRIDAY 

I can't afford to miss out on work


----------



## Davywalnuts (16 May 2011)

Any chance we can have a list of Riders who are cycling half there/back, way in and the half way point please?

For me, am happy to go cycle to the Swindon area lunch stop, drop down to the A4 and cycle all the way back. Am happy to wait and meet peeps at Staines, but I am prefering to meet up with the main bunch at Cookham/Bourne End Areas...


----------



## mistral (16 May 2011)

Might this be a suitable rendezvous?

http://www.root-one.co.uk/cafe/index.html

Just NW of Wallingford


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2011)

About time to create the atmosphere for this one... 

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-2TNXqEP-Y[/media]


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 May 2011)

No storm surely?? Sunny and 21° on the way out west for Friday.


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> No storm surely?? Sunny and 21° on the way out west for Friday.



Adam, don't let reality get in the way of art.  I may even have new tyres for the 'storm' we create.


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2011)

Frank. Frank. Wake up. Are you receiving me?
Come on man, you have only ridden 600kms this weekend, twice around Wales... what are you man or mouse? I can't understand why you are still asleep!
Hope it all went ok. 

Harefield: 09:00
Adam
You
Me
Geoffrey

Bourne End:
Davy


Wallingford:
Mick

Swindon:
Rich

Bristol:
Steve
Des

The Dark Side:
Cycling sheep


----------



## des.o (16 May 2011)

Thanks to the combined efforts of Messrs Gold, Sullivan, Grant and Brady (honorary messr) I'm now on the Cardiff ride. Was thinking of training it to Bristol and meeting you at the Severn Bridge for the final few miles in. Any idea on a meeting spot and time for the Bristol contingent?


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2011)

I stuck you in at the Harefield start point, Des. Waste of time getting a train as you'll be waiting around for a 19:00 ish meet.

Any luck with borrowing a Condor?


----------



## frank9755 (16 May 2011)

I'm back!

Sorry for the silence but doing the two lengths of Wales over the weekend, and work having the cheek to get busy on me today, have kept me tied up. Good news is that, if we'd not had this arranged, I'd have had to work this coming weekend






Des, great that you're up for joining us for the last leg (unless the 'Teef charm persuades you to nip up to Harefield, that is...). The aim is to have a coffee stop at the Severn Bridge services, leaving at 7:00. 


Geoffrey is going to meet me in Greenford and we'll roll up to Harefield together.

Davy, where are you planning to meet us? If you're up for an early-ish start, the roll up to Harefield from your direction isn't bad, with some reasonable lanes via Iver, Denham and so on. And you could peel off to the train at Didcot, Swindon or somewhere, or loop back on the A4 (good option if there is a strong westerly wind!). Give me a shout if you want to discuss routes.

We should probably swap phone numbers - will pm mine to everyone.

Frank

Edit - Geoffrey, missed you off the PM as it only lets me do six and we've already swapped!


----------



## gbs (17 May 2011)

I am researching the Swindon bailout option. Route A is the obvious Aldbourne link to the A4 at Hungerford. Route B 
might be the path that runs S from Swindon to Marlborough, parallel to the A346. Is it suitable for weary riders on skinny tyres? 

I have posted this query in the Tour forum.


----------



## Aperitif (17 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Sorry for the silence but doing the two lengths of Wales over the weekend, and work having the cheek to get busy on me today, have kept me tied up. Good news is that, if we'd not had this arranged, I'd have had to work this coming weekend



I just read 'DooBlood''s report of his Brian Chapman experience. It sounds like a hard slog for you proper cyclists. Well done!


----------



## frank9755 (17 May 2011)

Yes, I read it last night. I'm still too tired to write anything myself!


----------



## gbs (17 May 2011)

gbs said:


> I am researching the Swindon bailout option. Route A is the obvious Aldbourne link to the A4 at Hungerford. Route B
> might be the path that runs S from Swindon to Marlborough, parallel to the A346. Is it suitable for weary riders on skinny tyres?
> 
> I have posted this query in the Tour forum.



Unanimous NO vote re B on the Tour and Expedition forum.


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 May 2011)

Frank, I shall meet you outside the "Walnut" tree pub, in Bourne End. I shall be there for around half 9, which is just before you should be passing through?

Gbs, the Aldbourne link to Hungerford and A4 all the way back would be my preferred route.. is your okay with that? We can mix it up a bit once past Reading if you want and if it gets tooo boring..


----------



## User482 (17 May 2011)

des.o said:


> Thanks to the combined efforts of Messrs Gold, Sullivan, Grant and Brady (honorary messr) I'm now on the Cardiff ride. Was thinking of training it to Bristol and meeting you at the Severn Bridge for the final few miles in. Any idea on a meeting spot and time for the Bristol contingent?



Hi Des

A fellow Hammer sufferer!

If you're taking the train to Bristol, Parkway is much closer to the meeting point than Temple Meads.


----------



## gbs (17 May 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Frank, I shall meet you outside the "Walnut" tree pub, in Bourne End. I shall be there for around half 9, which is just before you should be passing through?
> 
> Gbs, the Aldbourne link to Hungerford and A4 all the way back would be my preferred route.. is your okay with that? We can mix it up a bit once past Reading if you want and if it gets tooo boring..



DAVY, re Aldbourne YES. gbs


----------



## rich p (17 May 2011)

Frank, I'm toying with the idea of meeting you at Swindon. My poor crippled body may not be up to the full monty.  

Even Teef's wily charms can't entice me to do the lot. What sort of time would you be there, if you would be so kind?


----------



## dellzeqq (17 May 2011)

Andrij said:


> So all I would need to do is
> 1) convince my boss to give me the day off work - with only 1 week's notice (if I ask today)
> 2) leave my flat in time to ride the 50km to Harefield for a 09:00 arrival (06:30 departure?)
> 3) cycle another 230km to Cardiff (further than I've cycled in one 24hr period since DunRun2010
> ...


Andrij - go by train. Treat yourself to a cup of coffee. And, as you sip your coffee, run through the list of pre-FNRttCers and make a list - which one are you going to give the kiss of life to at four in the morning? We've all got our preferences.........


----------



## des.o (17 May 2011)

Thanks User482 - but all the cheapies went to Temple Mead. Have plenty of time to get up to the Severn Bridge services before 7 anyway. Plus it gives me the opportunity to recce another championship ground. 3 in one trip and a fleeting glimpse of Brighton last week. 

See you all at the services - think Martin has my number if there are any changes of plan.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 May 2011)

des.o said:


> Thanks User482 - but all the cheapies went to Temple Mead. Have plenty of time to get up to the Severn Bridge services before 7 anyway. Plus it gives me the opportunity to recce another championship ground. *3 in one trip* and a fleeting glimpse of Brighton last week.
> 
> See you all at the services - think Martin has my number if there are any changes of plan.


you planning on staying in the Championship for a while, then?


----------



## User482 (17 May 2011)

des.o said:


> Thanks User482 - but all the cheapies went to Temple Mead. Have plenty of time to get up to the Severn Bridge services before 7 anyway. Plus it gives me the opportunity to recce another championship ground. 3 in one trip and a fleeting glimpse of Brighton last week.
> 
> See you all at the services - think Martin has my number if there are any changes of plan.




If you're heading to Ashton Gate, give me a shout if you fancy some company on the way to the bridge. I work that side of Bristol and am heading to meet the others straight from work. 

I'm hoping that Cardiff won't get promoted!


----------



## StuAff (17 May 2011)

rich p said:


> Frank, I'm toying with the idea of meeting you at Swindon. My poor crippled body may not be up to the full monty.
> 
> Even Teef's wily charms can't entice me to do the lot. What sort of time would you be there, if you would be so kind?



Rich, you do know it's 75 miles or so from Swindon, right? 

In my case, definitely letting the train take the strain....all the way!


----------



## des.o (17 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> you planning on staying in the Championship for a while, then?



Given the managerial quality at our disposal our stay may not be long, but future destinations are as likely to include Griffin Park as Villa Park


----------



## Aperitif (17 May 2011)

rich p said:


> Frank, I'm toying with the idea of meeting you at Swindon. My poor crippled body may not be up to the full monty.
> 
> Even Teef's wily charms can't entice me to do the lot. What sort of time would you be there, if you would be so kind?



You can join me in a bout of that well known affliction, the 'Swindon wilts', rich


----------



## rich p (17 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> You can join me in a bout of that well known affliction, the 'Swindon wilts', rich




I'll meet you at Limply Wilting then


----------



## lilolee (17 May 2011)

Hi
I was going to go for a ride on Friday. Can I join you at Bourne End if that's ok. So far I'm only up to about 50 miles so I will be turning back at Crowmarsh Gifford.

I'll pm Davy with my info, as the avatar isn't me


----------



## rich p (18 May 2011)

StuAff said:


> Rich, you do know it's 75 miles or so from Swindon, right?
> 
> In my case, definitely letting the train take the strain....all the way!




I know, Stu! Is it bravado, a Severn bridge too far? Hmmm. I'll think on't!


----------



## frank9755 (18 May 2011)

rich p said:


> Frank, I'm toying with the idea of meeting you at Swindon. My poor crippled body may not be up to the full monty.
> 
> Even Teef's wily charms can't entice me to do the lot. What sort of time would you be there, if you would be so kind?



Rich, great to have you join us. 
I'll say 1-2pm, but will have another proper look at the route and timing and confirm!


----------



## frank9755 (18 May 2011)

lilolee said:


> Hi
> I was going to go for a ride on Friday. Can I join you at Bourne End if that's ok. So far I'm only up to about 50 miles so I will be turning back at Crowmarsh Gifford.
> 
> I'll pm Davy with my info, as the avatar isn't me



Yes, please do! 
I'm expecting us to be there around 9:45am


----------



## Flying Dodo (18 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> That explains why the mileage seems to have gone up a lot! I can sort it out anyway, once it's on my GPS, so well done for planning it all.



After deleting all the little extra diversions, it reduces the mileage by 2 miles!! 

When going through the route in detail, I did notice the chevrons............I'll definitely be on the Sequoia with the triple.


----------



## frank9755 (18 May 2011)

Interesting! Where are the chevrons?
Its not meant to be a hilly route and you certainly would be fine without a triple. 
I'm expecting that the pullup to harefield will be my steepest hill of the day!
I don't want to get ppl worried!


----------



## mistral (18 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> chevrons............!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aperitif (18 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Interesting! Where are the chevrons?
> Its not meant to be a hilly route and you certainly would be fine without a triple.
> I'm expecting that the *pullup to harefield* will be my steepest hill of the day!
> I don't want to get ppl worried!



Breakspear Road North? Lovely surface on that now - used to be a 'body-double' for all those moon landing scenes...


----------



## Flying Dodo (18 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Interesting! Where are the chevrons?
> Its not meant to be a hilly route and you certainly would be fine without a triple.
> I'm expecting that the pullup to harefield will be my steepest hill of the day!
> I don't want to get ppl worried!



I thought it was around Twately Manor, near Malmesbury, but after checking again, it was this side of Swindon and it wasn't as bad as I thought. We cut *across* several chevroned road in Wanborough, Woolstone and Kingston Lisle but there's only one we actually have to go up, in Hinton Parva.


----------



## rich p (18 May 2011)

mistral said:


>




Man up, Mick! 

Is it flatter after Swindon?


----------



## lilolee (18 May 2011)

Having ridden the Marlow-Watlington part a few times, between Turville to North End is the steep part and I can (just) do it on a 42x25, so should be easy for you seasoned pro's


----------



## lilolee (18 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Yes, please do!
> I'm expecting us to be there around 9:45am



9:45 is what I thought. See you there.


----------



## mistral (18 May 2011)

I'm very pleased to see Rich pitching in to bring some order to the rabble. 

I'm reassured that what hills there are we'll be crossing rather than climbing - I've got that all wrong havn't I?


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 May 2011)

lilolee said:


> Hi
> I was going to go for a ride on Friday. Can I join you at Bourne End if that's ok. So far I'm only up to about 50 miles so I will be turning back at Crowmarsh Gifford.
> 
> I'll pm Davy with my info, as the avatar isn't me



Super, catch you then...

Alas about the avatar.....


----------



## rich p (19 May 2011)

Frank, the 9.07 from Brighton (Stiff) gets to Swindon (Wilts) at 11.55. 

Is that going to work? I don't want to feck you all about?


----------



## frank9755 (19 May 2011)

Rich,
That will work very well but you'll be a bit ahead of us so may have a bit of a wait. 
My plan was to get lunch somewhere near swindon but not sorted out anywhere yet (work been crazy this week) but will do tonight and we can meet there. 
Frank


----------



## Aperitif (19 May 2011)

Happy Birthday Frank!
Good health and best wishes. Your age and my chest are 'as one' 
(Rich and I are as old as ****... )


----------



## rich p (19 May 2011)

..old as time? 

I'm happy to wait for you. I'll pm you my number although I think Teef has it.


Happy Birthday indeed Frank!


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 May 2011)

Aye, happy birthday frank dear boy! 

Ive just been reviewing the routes etc... is Christmas Common neccessary???


----------



## frank9755 (19 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> I thought it was around Twately Manor, near Malmesbury, but after checking again, it was this side of Swindon and it wasn't as bad as I thought. We cut *across* several chevroned road in Wanborough, Woolstone and Kingston Lisle but there's only one we actually have to go up, in Hinton Parva.



You are right (of course) - just looked at it on the map. That is on the bit that I've not ridden before so didn't know about it. 

I have ridden in that area though (over the Marlborough Downs) and it is very pretty. White horses on the hills, etc. 

If anyone really doesn't fancy the climb, the only obvious alternative is the A420 which doesn't look great. 

In terms of timing it might be very good as it is shortly before we're intending to stop for lunch. Says he putting a positive spin on the chevron...


----------



## frank9755 (19 May 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Aye, happy birthday frank dear boy!
> 
> Ive just been reviewing the routes etc... is Christmas Common neccessary???



Thanks everyone!

Christmas Common is not necessary but crossing the Chilterns is!


----------



## Aperitif (19 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Christmas Common is not necessary but crossing the Chilterns is!



Christmas comes but twice a year... Common, like Davy. Hello Davy  

Frank - you don't lok your age - you're lying.


----------



## frank9755 (19 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Frank - you don't look act your age - you're lying.


----------



## Aperitif (19 May 2011)

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... Frank incensed.


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Christmas comes but twice a year... Common, like Davy. Hello Davy
> 
> Frank - you don't lok your age - you're lying.



I once knew a female copper with the Surname of Christmas. 

And what are the Chilterns? 

And, with the weather being so great, will you all mind if I wear my sleeveless cycling top, or would it be tooo much of an embaressment? Am sure our Northern Martin would approve, if he was coming..

And, am not taking lights, am sure ill be back home just before sundown, wise move?


----------



## frank9755 (19 May 2011)

I'll do a more detailed plan of where we can expect to be when later this evg but wanted to flag that lunch might be a bit late and some of our timings may be a bit different from my first thoughts - esp swindon. We are probably going to be therewith after lunch. 
Will post more later!


----------



## Aperitif (19 May 2011)

Come on Frank - sort us out! anyone would think it's your Birthday or something... Want to meet at 08:30? Otherwise, set off for me at 06:00 and drink coffee until the hour of depart.


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 May 2011)

Happy birthday Frank. Have a drink and decide where we need to be and when. Just don't play spin the bottle.


----------



## frank9755 (19 May 2011)

The plan....








Firstly, sorry for not getting this up sooner. The combination of me doing Bryan Chapman last weekend, having a mega busy week at work and, on the one night I got out before dark, meeting up with an old mate I hadn't seen for about 12 years (and having a lot of ESB) meant I've probably never had less sleep in a week. So - ideal preparation for FNRttC. 

At the same time as I was doing no planning, the logistics were getting more complicated as we now have a few people joining us along the way. 

Anyway, I've now thought through where we are likely to be at what time. I've based this on 13mph speed. That allows us to go at a reasonable rate but someone could get a mechanical at some point which will slow us down. But there are a few breaks dotted through the day and we have an hour and a half buffer at Cardiff between us and a rolling start to the main ride!

Main thing of note is that, to avoid it becoming tea, lunch has to be a bit further East than Swindon. Wantage seems reasonable. I suggest The Bell Inn, which does Thai and English food and is in the middle of town: 38 Market Place, Wantage, Oxfordshire, OX12 8AH

Big apologies to people who are meeting us on the way and are going to be a bit ahead of us. In particular, Rich. 

Also think we are likely to be an hour later to the bridge than my original thoughts, so Steve and Des, we're likely to be leaving there at 8 rather than 7. 

Hope this works for everyone. Give me a call, pm or otherwise shout if not. Mainly, I am amazed and delighted that so many people are up for joining me. My only excuse for the duff info on timings I gave out is that I had originally thought it would be a solo ride and based timings on what I normally do on audaxes, but I should have known better!


----------



## mistral (19 May 2011)

OK, Wantage it is for me

If the lunch stop is not decided and up here before the off we can call/txt when we're in Wantage?

Thanks and Birthday Greetings Frank


----------



## frank9755 (19 May 2011)

I've done some searches and The Bell Inn in the middle of town sounds good. They do Thai and English food.

38 Market Place, Wantage, Oxfordshire, OX12 8AH

Frank


----------



## Davywalnuts (19 May 2011)

Thanks Frank, excellant work.

Ill be taking my lights now as ill expect to be home around 10pm roughy, but to fish n chips, not kebab, you jammy gits! Haha. 

Catch ya in the morning.


----------



## mistral (19 May 2011)

frank9755 said:


> I've done some searches and The Bell Inn in the middle of town sounds good. They do Thai and English food.
> 
> 38 Market Place, Wantage, Oxfordshire, OX12 8AH
> 
> Frank



Got it, thanks


----------



## Aperitif (19 May 2011)

Why would you want age, Frank. You have just had a birthday? 

09:00 at Harefield. Anyone can call, anytime - don't mid.


----------



## Sittingduck (19 May 2011)

Just thought I would poke my nose into this thread 
Good luck on this one... write ups will be interesting, with a longish night ride to follow


----------



## des.o (19 May 2011)

Nice work Frank - willl aim to be at the services 7 - 7.30. If you are running early my number is 07939 520953 and I'll get up there earlier. User482 - not sure what my plans are for Bristol to the the Severn Bridge - I've got plenty of time so may go for a meander around and no doubt get lost. Feel free to give me a call when you are heading out of Bristol - I'll probably be well lost by then.


----------



## redflightuk (19 May 2011)

Good luck guys, Looking forward to the reports on this one....


----------



## frank9755 (19 May 2011)

OK - final list of runners and riders:

Greenford, 8:05
- Geoffrey
- Me

Harefield Pond, 9:00
- 'Teef
- Flying Dodo

Bourne End, The Walnut Tree pub, 9:45
- DavyW
- Lilolee

Wantage, The Bell Inn, 13:20
- Mistral

Swindon, tba, 15:50
- Rich P

Aust Services by the Severn Bridge, 19:20
- User482
- DesO

Cardiff, 00:00
- everyone else

Hope I've not missed anyone off. Look forward to seeing everyone tomorrow. Give me a buzz if you can't make it or are delayed.

Given the ridiculous complexity of all these rendezvous, please only be later than the above times if you are willing to lead the apologies to everyone else who we will then be late to meet as a result!


----------



## Aperitif (19 May 2011)

DesO late? Never!


----------



## Taffcycles (20 May 2011)

Have a good ride into Cardiff, see you all at midnight


----------



## dellzeqq (20 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> DesO late? Never!


hahahahahahahaha


why am I up? Because Madame thinks that next door is on fire. I have to put on my dressing gown and investigate. Wish me luck!


----------



## theclaud (20 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> why am I up? Because Madame thinks that next door is on fire. I have to put on my dressing gown and investigate. Wish me luck!





[Awaits reassurance that Our Glorious Leader and his consort are not breakfasting amidst smoke and rubble...]


----------



## frank9755 (20 May 2011)

I'm sure he'd have posted if it was just a false alarm...


----------



## dellzeqq (20 May 2011)

ha! I returned from my fruitless, not to mention fireless, investigations to find her reading Lance Armstrong tweets. The world has turned upside down!


----------



## theclaud (20 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> ha! I returned from my fruitless, not to mention fireless, investigations to find her reading Lance Armstrong tweets. The world has turned upside down!


----------



## rich p (20 May 2011)

Frank, I can't make up my mind what to do yet! I'll get back to you sometime to let you know.

I'll probaly have lunch somewhere and pootle off on my own slowly, let you overhaul me and meet Des and Steve at the services....

...or get off the train earlier than Swindon from Reading...


...or splash out on another ticket

...or summat else!

No blame attached though


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 May 2011)

Your decisiveness has always been your strong point rich!

Good riding chaps!


----------



## Aperitif (20 May 2011)

We'll see you in Decisives then Rich! 

Keep calm - it's not as though your house is on fire is it?


----------



## theclaud (20 May 2011)

Good luck with this, you mentalists. Keep us updated. Hope to see you in Cardiff.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> We'll see you in Decisives then Rich!



rich put the wilt in Wiltshire, he'll be there. Or not.


----------



## Aperitif (20 May 2011)

theclaud said:


> Good luck with this, you mentalists. Keep us updated. Hope to see you in Cardiff.



On behalf of seroius cyclists  'thank you'. I can report thus far, that the weather 'near' Harefield pond is fantastic. Fortunately, or not, as the case may be, my commute is blocked off this morning as someone was shot at the foot of Haverstock Hill where it joins Prince of Wales Road. ('Hampsted' if you live there, 'Camden' if you're shot there!)

There's no escaping 'Wales'


----------



## rich p (20 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> On behalf of seroius cyclists  'thank you'. I can report thus far, that the weather 'near' Harefield pond is fantastic. Fortunately, or not, as the case may be, my commute is blocked off this morning as someone was shot at the foot of Haverstock Hill where it joins Prince of Wales Road. ('Hampsted' if you live there, 'Camden' if you're shot there!)
> 
> There's no escaping 'Wales'




You usually shoot yourself in the foot Ape. 



and Ed puts his foot in it, innit.


p.s. I'm doing a Garbo and taking option 1, pootling allein. See you all somewhere!


----------



## dellzeqq (20 May 2011)

rich p said:


> I'll probaly have lunch somewhere and pootle off on my own slowly, *let you overhaul me* and meet Des and Steve at the services....


long overdue....... 

(actually, given the way he steamed up Ditchling, I'd say he was in exceptional shape.....)


----------



## martint235 (20 May 2011)

Have a good ride everybody! Sounds like it will be fun. I'm off on a more modest pootle to Ashford in Kent for a few drinks.


----------



## User482 (20 May 2011)

I've just spoken to Frank - they're going ok but are a bit behind schedule. I'm off to Halfords on a tyre-related mercy mission.


----------



## StuAff (20 May 2011)

I'm not surprised they're behind schedule, but hopefully they'll make it in time!!


----------



## User482 (20 May 2011)

StuAff said:


> I'm not surprised they're behind schedule, but hopefully they'll make it in time!!



Two punctures and a knackered tyre, apparently.


----------



## StuAff (20 May 2011)

User482 said:


> Two punctures and a knackered tyre, apparently.



That, all things considered, is good going!


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 May 2011)

Currently on my way back home at good speed, not many hills on the a4. Just having a pit stop in Newbury.
Great day so far with great half way pub stop. Home in about 3hrs... And to bed, unike them other folk!


----------



## ianrauk (20 May 2011)

StuAff said:


> I'm not surprised they're behind schedule, but hopefully they'll make it in time!!



Good thing you weren't along for the ride then Stu.


----------



## StuAff (20 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Good thing you weren't along for the ride then Stu.


----------



## gbs (20 May 2011)

As forewarned, I bailed out at Swindon so this is a partial report on the prologue organised by Frank.

It was a great day, following a zigzag route through the Chiltern Hills, passing through some very attractive countryside; rolling terrain with one significant climb up to to Christmas Common. Road quality is not great - no worse than Surrey but with perhaps more gravel - nothing seemed to deter Davy who flew down every descent.

Coffee and lunch stops in Watlington and Wantage were VG - does anyone remember the name of the pub?

On a personal note I finished the day with 163 km and 1360m vertical as measured on ridewithgps. Puny for some I know but longest ride ever for me.

God speed to the intrepid quartet who sped on into Wales and thankyou to all for your good company.


----------



## lilolee (20 May 2011)

It was a great morning for me. I turned around just before Wallingford to turn home.

Really enjoyed meeting you all and look forward to putting more miles into my legs.

Good Luck.

Lee


----------



## Davywalnuts (21 May 2011)

Got home just gone 10ish. Fed, watered, bathed and now in bed.

Fantastic day out with some awesome scenery. Well done Frank for this crazy suggestion. Hope the rest of the ride went well for the magic four and have a great night ride one and all. 

Was good to meet two new faces, and Geoff, I lied, I didnt go easy on the way back, was pumping along at low 20mphs most of the way, ooops! However, felt very strong so well chuffed.

156.5 miles in just over 12 hours, I think...max of 47.1mph, didnt realised I had gone that fast but didnt quite fancy looking down at the time! 

Thanks again and have a great fnrttc! Am off to bed, zzzzzzzzz...


----------



## gbs (21 May 2011)

Davy, I knew that once you had climbed the hill after Liddington you would take off on a near 30k descent and would be a small dot on the horizon. Me, I enjoyed an espresso and a mule bar and the comforts of "quiet carriage" on FGW.


----------



## lilolee (21 May 2011)

Davy
Good going there. I envy 20mph when I'm setting off, let alone after 100miles


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 May 2011)

Well I'm back home, having done 215 miles since 07.30 Friday morning. Mick & I bailed at Chepstow, as basically I was getting too tired, although I couldn't have managed to get that far without the others pulling me along at time, especially 'Teef & Frank.

Full details + pics will follow at some point.


----------



## Davywalnuts (21 May 2011)

gbs said:


> Davy, I knew that once you had climbed the hill after Liddington you would take off on a near 30k descent and would be a small dot on the horizon. Me, I enjoyed an espresso and a mule bar and the comforts of "quiet carriage" on FGW.



That climb was a susprise, but what a view! Mule bar?? Sounds yum. Alas yes, with a slight tail wind, I was off like a shot, quite susprised myself. I think I could have gone to Bristol and turned round there. Oh well.. 

Adam, thats still awesome riding, very envious. When I was coming into Windsor, I could see a stunning sunset behind me and was wondering how it was your end, Teefs picture of it is quite frankly awesome... Well done one and all again!


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 May 2011)

Just about recovered now!

Well it certainly was an epic trip. Despite waking up way too early on Friday morning at 04.30, and even though the bike was all ready the previous night, due to general faffing around, I didn't leave home until 07.30, which meant I had to push it a bit to get to Harefield for 09.00, to meet up with Martin, Frank and Geoffrey. The roads were all familiar ones, as it was the opposite of Rogerzilla's Oxford to London route, so it was nice to see everything from the opposite way. 

We picked up Davy and Lee in Bourne End and shortly afterwards I had the first puncture of the day. Even though I'd put a new tyre on the front, somehow last week I'd completely forgotten to check the state of my rear tyre. This had a patch on the inside of the tyre, and it looked like a ridge nipped the tyre initially. Martin put a boot over it and it all seemed fine, so we then headed up into the Chilterns where it was a long slog up to Christmas Common, and I found myself at the back. Even out in the countryside, you still get BMW's trying to zip past.







Around that point, 3 very speedy cyclists zipped past as though there wasn't any incline, and Lee mentioned later that they were all triathletes as he'd spotted them in the area before. Then there was the very rapid descent down into Watlington where we stopped for a quick break. Frank was in the zone:-






whilst Davy was looking for food:-







We then headed off past Benson where Lee left us, and then we headed through Wallingford, which clearly is a place which has a fatwa against cyclists as Geoffrey nearly got doored, and I had a couple start walking into the road (pushing a baby stroller) right in front of me, without looking first. Fortunately, I was half expecting them to do it, so was already moving across slightly and was immediately able to shout out they should look first. Then we rolled into Didcot and I can see why I haven't been back in the last 20 years. Zooming under the railway bridge, the first thing I noticed was a whiff of dope from the kids hanging around in the park, but then when you see the drab High Street, it's not surprising. 

We were running at least 30 minutes late by the time we met up with Mick in Wantage, where we headed to the King Alfred's Head for a very tasty lunch. And then of course it was immediately followed by The Hills. I really started to struggle a bit here, although it was nice to get a glimpse of the White Horse. Once that ordeal was over, then we had to suffer the Swindon bypass in the rush hour. Davy had headed off back to London, whilst Geoffrey went off towards Swindon Station.

The next phase is where it nearly all started to go wrong as I got another puncture or 3. We found the tyre boot had also developed a ridge, so we didn't get very far again without another deflation, and then the valve snapped off. The tyre clearly has a weak spot in the sidewall at that point. As I knew the only bike place open now would be a Halfords, Frank rang User482 who fortunately was very close to a branch and asked him to pick up a new tyre and we'd meet him at the Severn Services. After a quick bite to eat in Malmseby, where Martin wished he could have a nibble of something else. The sun was now starting to set, as we got a glimpse of the Severn Bridge (and some very friendly cows). 







As we were well behind schedule, Frank had already suggested to Steve to leave the tyre at the services, so when we rolled in there at 9 pm, I quickly picked up the tyre. I knew I felt too tired (no pun intended) to get to Cardiff before midnight without something substantial to eat, so Mick & I headed off to Chepstow to get the train to Cardiff, leaving the intrepid duo of Frank and Martin to make their own way to Cardiff, which they managed with at least 25 minutes to spare. In the meantime, we got to Cardiff at 10.30, where I led a group across to the start point for the FNRttC, so Mick and I headed off to find some food. Pizza Express had run out of dough (?), so further along we went into Nandos where Des, User482, Rich, Clive and Marilyn were, so I was able to pick up the new tyre.

Overall though, this was a testing, but enjoyable trip. If I hadn't been a bit exhausted to start with and most importantly, followed one of dellzeqq's golden rules and checked *both* my tyres, the pace would have been a bit slower as we would have had more time. However, thanks to technology we were able to plan around the issues, so many thanks to User482 for getting the tyre, Mick for finding out train times, and everyone for dragging me up the hills at times.




Edit - the rest of the photos are here.


----------



## Aperitif (22 May 2011)

I had forgotten about this pre-ride thread. Oh well, the way I think, everything gets a bit mangled into one. I'm so pleased that you can remember stuff like this Adam, because I can never remember the sequence of villages etc... and the waft of 'freshly cut grass over Didcot' is another one of those moments. 

'Frank in the zone' reminds me that I have that photo, including a picture of Lee, who was good fun - particularly as he strikes me as one of those "teetering on the edge of old git status knowledgeable types" who knows a lot and is amusing company. Next stop, Lee is an FNRttC. Don't mind me - I'm not a brilliant judge of character!  Oh, and bring your bro - we'll provide enough salacious gossip with photo opportunities to fill the Mail on Sunday for a week or two. Imagine Davy - dressed awfully (even more so than when you met him) lurching around Whitstable... with his 'Kiss Me Quick' innertubes and his dirty old bike. Welcome!






Lee in action, having hypnotised Frank...Nice rider, with a vintage Alan (one of three) and a helpful font of 'local knowledge' as we wended our way.


----------



## mistral (22 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> nibble of something else.



Didn't take long to find her - http://www.sky-flash...magepage90.html

More later


----------



## Aperitif (22 May 2011)

mistral said:


> Didn't take long to find her - http://www.sky-flash...magepage90.html
> 
> More later



Ha ha! More Adam's type then!  Excellent detective work from Hercule Prerideopot.  I knew a wing and a prayer were going to be included somewhere along the line... 


Edit: And we speculated that our subject was perhaps 'demonstrating' watches on a display at nearby Badminton!


----------



## MacB (22 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> whilst Davy was looking for food:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my poor eyes,is that Davy in a 'muscle' shirt!!!!!!


----------



## mistral (22 May 2011)

Did I mention that I went for a little ride on Friday? First leg to Wantage where I met up with Davy, Geoffrey, Adam Frank and Martin. Pleasant lunch, although a delayed start and slow service, as is often the norm.

We headed west to Swindon where Dave and Geoffrey left us and we lurched to our next puncture stop. Adams rear tyre had decided it was going to expire a day earlier than the rest of the world and kept nipping the tube to remind us.

Frank kept the pace up and Adams’ tyre kept tugging at our schedule. At the next enforced break valves had entered the fray, snapping at will.

A swift high tea (courtesy of the CoOp) was taken at Malmesbury and we were off again. Not before Teef’s head was turned by a young lady dressed head to toe in black skin tight lycra. Simultaneously a young lady’s stomach was turned by an aging lothario in black skin tight lycra.

The day was taking its toll, the mileage was sapping energy and as the bridge came into sight me and Adam decided the only way we were to get some food, a little rest and make the start was to jump on a train.

A quick dash into Aust services, where WH Smiths dispensed a Conti Tyre (courtesy of User482) then on over the bridge. We came across a dark derelict looking building in a down at heel part of town – Chepstow Railway station. On the train we joined McWobble and as we stepped off in Cardiff at 10:30 the London train had just arrived with the ride leader and many others.

Fed and watered we joined the start under the dramatic facade of the Welsh Assembly building. Adam replaced the dodgy tyre and we were soon “on our way”.

Many local cyclists were on the ride and we chatted through the night. This had a bit of everything, city centre revellers, incoherent youngsters hanging out of speeding hot hatches, suburbs dotted with social clubs and pubs, complete with friendly natives shouting words of encouragement. Soon we were off the main roads and plunged into near complete darkness. A little disconcerting to some Londoners who rarely experience real darkness. The people were lovely at the quaint and cosy halfway stop. We took in some industrial landscape – much still in production as the ride wended it’s way to the seaside.

Finally in Mumbles we had a splendid breakfast at Mumbles Pier cafe, before the sane headed for home and those still with a thirst climbed up to Castellamare a splendid bar where we enjoyed a beer or two overlooking the sea before our journey home. Anyone remember the wedding party?

Immense thanks to Frank, Martin and Adam and everyone else who made this one another memorable ride.

My friends tell me total mileage is not important, but when I got home I had done over 200 including the 16 miles from Paddington, that's important to me!


----------



## Aperitif (22 May 2011)

> Not before Teef’s head was turned by a young lady dressed head to toe in black skin tight lycra. Simultaneously a young lady’s stomach* was turned by an aging lothario in black skin tight lycra.


 Oooooh! You are awful...but I like you!  Harsh but more than fair. Nice memories Mick, thanks. And a very good point about the night sky so dark, it was fun to imagine the light creeping around the edges...


*Our friend had no noticeable stomach to turn. But she could borrow one of mine in an emergency!


----------



## Aperitif (22 May 2011)

And was it Luckington? the 'longest village in England, that we rolled through? I always thought it was Combe Martin, where I used to go for holiday, but that may be 'The longest High St'.
My brain hurts.


----------



## rich p (22 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


> And was it Luckington? the 'longest village in England, that we rolled through? I always thought it was Combe Martin, where I used to go for holiday, but that may be 'The longest High St'.
> My brain hurts.



Not long, Martin?

Sorry, not Long Martin, with the longest parish church?

Confused? Me too.


----------



## rich p (22 May 2011)

I didn't hang around too long in Old Sodbury in case it was a parish council policy statement and not the village name.


----------



## Aperitif (22 May 2011)

You're always chipping in, you.


----------



## Speicher (22 May 2011)

rich p said:


> Not long, Martin?
> 
> Sorry, not Long Martin, with the longest parish church?
> 
> Confused? Me too.



Or Long Lartin, the High Security Prison?


----------



## Aperitif (22 May 2011)

Speicher said:


> Or Long Lartin, the High Security Prison?



The more bars the better.


----------



## lilolee (22 May 2011)

Aperitif said:


>




I'm glad you caught me just as I sucked in my stomach.

I have a feeling you could be right about FNRttC. Whitstable/Folkstone. I may cheat and drive to Rochester, do the ride and then go back for the car.

It was great meeting all of you and I will definately be out again soon.


----------



## Aperitif (22 May 2011)

lilolee said:


> I'm glad you caught me just as I sucked in my stomach.
> 
> I have a feeling you could be right about FNRttC. Whitstable/Folkstone. *I may cheat and drive to Rochester*, do the ride and then go back for the car.
> 
> It was great meeting all of you and I will definately be out again soon.



You may do, but, particularly with Whitstable, it's good to rely on pure cycling experience.


----------



## lilolee (22 May 2011)

I think you're right. Looking at my diary I need to check something but it might the one.


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 May 2011)

MacB said:


> Oh my poor eyes,is that Davy in a 'muscle' shirt!!!!!!



Shame the frame doesnt cut further down or you could have seen my hot pants and the 54cm relaxed beauties... ;-)


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Your bollocks are 54cm across or 54cm around?



I think ive got it wrong, am sure they were 64cm last year, I best get measured again...


----------



## frank9755 (23 May 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Shame the frame doesnt cut further down or you could have seen my hot pants and the 54cm relaxed beauties... ;-)



Davy had to cut the frame to accommodate him


----------



## Aperitif (23 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Your bollocks are 54cm across or 54cm around?


----------



## Aperitif (23 May 2011)

Apropos horseplay, there are, as you know, many 'white horses' en route. Uffington for example, and all the Wiltshire herd - we saw signposts indicating their location, but I think only Adam has a visual note...
However, we were 'refocussing' after repairs, to press on and lo - the White Horse of Huffingandpuffington appeared - in the flesh.





And all because Adam muttered in earshot: "...I'm having a 'mare today"

Luckily, we beat the latest Icelandic ash cloud, otherwise we might still be stuck at Moto Services in Bristol. 
And, who needs to relaunch? David Cameron needs to organise himself and get on a ride, when we are always "...all in it together!"


----------



## Aperitif (23 May 2011)

And, today, during a lull, there is nothing nicer than reflecting on pleasant memories... thanks again, Mick. 

Respecting copyright, all credit to EJ v. Koningsfeld for his image of the delightful Danielle Hughes - working as a wingwalker for Breitling. Just google it - you know you want to. There is a breadth of information on this friendly person.


----------



## dellzeqq (23 May 2011)

these mileages are staggering enough, but what really takes the breath away was how chipper they all were when they arrived in Cardiff. Adam, despite his tyre tribulations, Mick, Martin and Frank despite the huge distances were the life and soul of the party.


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 May 2011)

ive just re-checked, defo 64cms when firm...

And the calfs are 46cms when firm tooo!


----------



## mistral (23 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> these mileages are staggering enough, but what really takes the breath away was how chipper they all were when they arrived in Cardiff. Adam, despite his tyre tribulations, Mick, Martin and Frank despite the huge distances were the life and soul of the party.



You're too kind, but .... Every picture tells a story


----------



## StuAff (23 May 2011)

mistral said:


> You're too kind, but .... Every picture tells a story



I think you're allowed to be knackered after all that!!


----------



## theclaud (23 May 2011)

AdrianC said:


> Is there no getting away from Davy's testicles?



Thanks for that thought!


----------



## rich p (23 May 2011)

mistral said:


> You're too kind, but .... Every picture tells a story




Better than being the life and r soul of the party Mick


----------



## Flying Dodo (23 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> these mileages are staggering enough, but what really takes the breath away was how chipper they all were when they arrived in Cardiff. Adam, despite his tyre tribulations, Mick, Martin and Frank despite the huge distances were the life and soul of the party.



Mick and I wouldn't have been chipper if we hadn't got the train from Chepstow. We probably would have just got to Cardiff in time, but without any food, we'd have suffered badly. Having that 45 minutes break to get some food and sit down made all the difference, so by the time we got back to the Millenium Centre, we both said we felt back to normal and the following morning at the Mumbles, we didn't feel much different after a normal FNRttC.

The beer(s) help also.


----------



## frank9755 (23 May 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> these mileages are staggering enough, but what really takes the breath away was how chipper they all were when they arrived in Cardiff. Adam, despite his tyre tribulations, Mick, Martin and Frank despite the huge distances were the life and soul of the party.



Bit sleepy today though!
Had an early start and a 4-hour meeting and felt very close to falling into one of those Saturday morning style power naps...


----------



## swarm_catcher (23 May 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Frank was in the zone:-


I'm not surprised, he did the Bryan Chapman Memorial 600 the weekend before. I'm still recovering from it! Can't look at my bike yet. My map doesn't have Wales on it anymore.

Glad you all had a good time and I can read all about it!


----------



## frank9755 (23 May 2011)

I wanted to write a few words, mainly to thank those who joined me on this adventure. 
When I suggested the idea, I really didn’t expect to find anyone else daft enough tobe up for it. But I was delighted when, while snuggled up in a tent on a wet night en route for Lands End, playing around with my new phone, I picked up a message from ‘Teef saying he fancied coming along. And then the whole thing gathered momentum to become – in combination with the excellent Friday night ride to The Claud – what I believe is the longest single-day ride to spring from these pages, at 220 miles or thereabouts.
If we had had a wind of 10-15mph from the East instead of the West and no bike issues,then seven of us would have rolled into Cardiff together in time for supper. But the headwind slowly sapped everyone’s energy, and the punctures clearly made it harder for Adam than it otherwise would have been. Nevertheless, to triumph in the face of a bit of adversity makes the taste all the sweeter and it really felt great when ‘Teef and I reached the Millenium Centre with half an hour to spare. I can’t remember enjoying a bike ride so much!

These were some of the highlights for me.

- Starting off in bright sunshine from Harefield and pootling through some very familiar Chiltern lanes

- The view over the Thames and Marlow from the top of Winter Hill, followed by the glorious zig-zag descent and run in, over the bridge, to the town

- A lovely impromptu café stop in Watlington after our next big descent, from Christmas Common (where the photo that Els has re-posted above was taken). I’d moved the chair across the pavement to go by a car, in LMNH style, and I recall I was starting to think about timings and contingency plans…! 

- The B4507 from Wantage to Swindon. This was the longest single section that I’d not ridden before and it turned out to be a real corker of a cycling road. It’s unusual in that it runs halfway down the scarp slope of a chalk escarpment (normally they are either at the top or the bottom) which meant it was full of curves, short dips and climbs. And hardly a car on it, for about 12 miles. Not easy, but fun! 

- Malmesbury. A pretty little town with the market cross making the finest town picnic site in England. It was the third time I’d eaten Co-op sandwiches there in the last six weeks!








- Cresting the top of the Cotswolds before the swoop down to Chipping Sodbury. It’s a subtle climb from Malmesbury to here and it’s easy to imagine that the slowing speed is due to tiredness. But it’s not, it's the hill, and once we hit the ridge, we flew along at 20+ for several minutes and started the much easier miles down to the Severn shore.

- The view across the Severn, with the bridge in the sunset which Martin and Mick have photographed (above) much better than I have. One sees many great sunsets but that was one I'll long remember. 

- The A48 from Chepstow into Newport. Once ‘Teef and I had crossed the bridge into Wales, the headwind disappeared and we had the smooth, empty, undulating tarmac of the A48 largely to ourselves. We raced along, doing our highest speeds ofthe day, with our goal now in reach. We took special pleasure in being timed by the two digital speed cameras on the way into Newport at 22 then 25mph. 

But the real highlights were the people.

- It was great to read above that Geoffrey had done his longest ever ride, despite being not long over a bad fall and broken leg. 

- Very good to meet Lee, back to regular cycling after ten years, on his first outing with CycleChat people and who helped us with local knowledge of the Chilterns. Hope he comes out to ride with us again soon!

- Great to see Davy back on a bike – flying past us on the descents but being hauled in on the climbs. At one point, Davy drafted a Sainsbury’s truck and disappeared into the horizon!

- Was a real pleasure to see Mick riding back into the land of his ancestry and getting out the saddlebag flag and socks to celebrate

- Despite the tyre hassle, Adam also kept going to cycle into Wales and recovered to run the back end of the main ride.

- ‘Teef gave the impression that he would never tire – blasting into the wind all day and keeping us all going with his enthusiasm and confidence. 

A shame that our delays meant that the rendezvous with the Bristol three didn’t work. Des, Rich and User482 wisely decided to get going rather than wait for us, but it was good to catch up in Cardiff. 



*The next day* 

The second part of my plan had been to do a tour of the Gower and then press on west to Pembroke on the Sunday. I didn't have any takers for this bit which, as it turned out, was probably wise. 

The Gower was, as expected, very pretty with some gorgeous beaches and bays, and pretty country lanes. Here's a little taster, in case anyone needs a reason to go back:

1. the view from my bedroom window, with surfers (Langland Bay House in Mumbles - the best breakfast I can remember!)







2. Rhossili Bay







3. Worms Head, which sounds better in Welsh: Penrhyn-Gwyr (photo taken from exactly the same spot as the previous one)






I then headed west for Pembroke, but the headwind was horrendous, 25mph+. 

I battled across to Llanelli but, at Burry Port, decided that it wasn't going to drop and there really was no fun in riding into it any more. I turned roundand got blown back to Mumbles at twice the speed I’d left it, for a final rendezvous with Claud and Mr & Mrs Zeqq. They had told me that they were going to go walking, but it sounded like they had only walked to the pub!

After a pleasant afternoon, we got the last train back to London – being joined by Rimas at Bristol. I then had the last few miles to roll home from the station, during the course of which my computer ticked past 300 miles for the weekend.


----------



## Davywalnuts (24 May 2011)

Frank, great photos, great ride, awesome company!

Lets do it all again!


----------



## lilolee (24 May 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Frank, great photos, great ride, awesome company!
> 
> Lets do it all again!



+1
and Yes I will see you all again.


----------

